# Application bloquées en chargement



## Vall50 (30 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je sais que ce sujet a déjà été traité mais je ne trouve pas la solution à mon probleme. 
Hier j’ai reçu mon iPhone X que j’ai “configuré” via iTunes grâce à la sauvegarde de mon iPhone 7Plus et depuis les applications sur mon iPhone X sont bloquées en mode chargement. J’ai essayé de redémarrer mon iPhone, de faire un hard reset, de supprimer et réinstaller les applis mais rien y fait....
A l’aide 
Par avance merci


----------

